# .Mac planté?



## alexh (27 Août 2005)

.mac est ... encore down ...

au revoir mails, idisk, synchro, site web

je me demande si .mac ça ne se résume pas à un vieux powermac dans un garage ...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Il a raison, regarde, on est pas abonné, et tout va bien...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

.Mac est inaccessible pour moi.
Je ne peux plus accéder à mon iDisk, ni à la page .Mac,
serait ce une mise à jour en cours?   

T vous? Comment va .Mac chez vous?


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Août 2005)

Salut!

Non chez moi pas de problèmes (.Mac et iDisk). Vois donc avec ton fournisseur d'accès

info: moi je suis chez wanadoo


----------



## yoffy (27 Août 2005)

Aïe ! Aïe !....pour moi pas de problème d'accès à mes pages .mac , le disk fonctionne .


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

impossible d'accéder à www.mac.com  :hein:


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Août 2005)

Re-salut

Pour info, je t'informe que l'on peut acceder sans problème à ta homepage. Ce n'est donc pas ton iDisk qui déconne mais ta connexion internet


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

Bizarre? :mouais: Ma connexion ne bloque que sur ce site  :hein: 
Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bazar?   


PS: je suis chez N9uf


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Août 2005)

Ouais je vois pas trop, j'y réfléchi. euh dans les prefs de ton navigateur rien de modifié récement?


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Août 2005)

idee: essaye donc par l'intermédiaire d'un autre navigateur???


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> idee: essaye donc par l'intermédiaire d'un autre navigateur???


J'ai tenté depuis FireFox sur le PC d ma cpine,
du coups ça ne vient pas de la config de mon ordi


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

idem .Mac en rade gggrrrrr


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> idem .Mac en rade gggrrrrr



Tiens, chez moi ça a l'air de marcher, en tous cas le webmail...


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

Merci monsieur le neuf 

Chez wanamoo no problemo


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

alexh a dit:
			
		

> .mac est ... encore down ...
> 
> au revoir mails, idisk, synchro, site web
> 
> je me demande si .mac ça ne se résume pas à un vieux powermac dans un garage ...



comme dit dans un autre sujet ouvert ici, chez wanadoo pas de problème d'accès, ça vient doncc surement de ton fournisseur d'accès... A vérifier avant de lapider .mac


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

pas moyen d'accéder à l'iTMS non plus :hein:


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen d'accéder à l'iTMS non plus :hein:



bin je viens d'essayer et no problemo, avec wanadoo.

finalement, c'est peut-être moins cher ailleurs mais c'est pas toujours mieux... 
Ma voisine est restée en rade avec club internet, elle, pendant 12 jours, suite à un orage... 

Bon courage et je te suggère de voir avec le neuf, ils ont peut être fermé des accès par lesquels passent les sites mac, enfin des portes ou des machins comme ça


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

rien à voir avec Apple apparemment,
par ailleurs l'iTMS ne marche pas non plus


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Août 2005)

Salut

Alexh, tu as quoi comme fournisseur d'accès, parcque étudiant69 lui a leneuf et plus de .Mac, iDisk. Et chez wanadoo ça marche, alors si tu as un autre que le neuf, ca veut dire qu'il y a un gros problème dans l'air


----------



## iPierrot (27 Août 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Alexh, tu as quoi comme fournisseur d'accès, parcque étudiant69 lui a leneuf et plus de .Mac, iDisk. Et chez wanadoo ça marche, alors si tu as un autre que le neuf, ca veut dire qu'il y a un gros problème dans l'air


 Slt tout le monde, pour apporter de l'eau au moulin, j'ai moi même quelques soucis aujourd'hui avec iTunes... impossible de se connecter au Music Store. Je peux pas vous dire pour .Mac, je ne l'utilise pas (encore). Comme plusieurs ici, semble-t-il, je suis chez M'sieur le neuf !!
Alors simple hasard ou réel problème??? à suivre...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

est ce que tu peux te connecter à ma homepage? ou à http://www.mac.com?


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec Apple apparemment,
> par ailleurs l'iTMS ne marche pas non plus


ITMS marche chez moi...  

Si c'est le cas, ça me rappelle un problème entre FranceTelecom et un provider americain d'il y a quelques mois...

_
EDIT : je viens de tester avec le test drive .Mac, ça a l'air de marcher...
_


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ITMS marche chez moi...
> 
> Si c'est le cas, ça me rappelle un problème entre FranceTelecom et un provider americain d'il y a quelques mois...


T'as quel FAI?


----------



## archi (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu peux te connecter à ma homepage? ou à http://www.mac.com?



oui, je peux, Renaud


----------



## iPierrot (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu peux te connecter à ma homepage? ou à http://www.mac.com?


 Je viens d'essayer, hélas, AUCUN n'est accessible. Je vais contacter des collègues (par mail) pour qu'ils me disent si pour eux çà fonctionnent, ils n'ont pas le même provider que moi.


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> oui, je peux, Renaud


Arg, je suis démasqué  :hein:  :rateau: 

Tu es chez n9uf télécom, ou chez un autre fournisseur d'accès?


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> T'as quel FAI?


je suis sur le câble, modulonet ou numericable...


----------



## archi (27 Août 2005)

en Suisse....


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu peux te connecter à ma homepage? ou à http://www.mac.com?



Pas de problème pour se connecter à ta homepage. cela dit, tu as de mauvaises fréquentations


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

en fait ce que je voudrais savoir,
c'est si ceux qui sont chez le n9uf peuvent accéder à ma homepage, www.mac.com ou à l'iTMS???


----------



## archi (27 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème pour se connecter à ta homepage. cela dit, tu as de mauvaises fréquentations


 

Assez d'accord...  je dirai même que c'est assez pathétique!


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2005)

Moi aussi... jolies tes photos de Venice


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Assez d'accord...  je dirai même que c'est assez pathétique!


Hou là, que racontes tu là?!! 

Je ne regrettes pas mes fréquentations Mossieur :modo: 
tu peux ne pas être en accord avec mes convictions et c'est ton droit,
en revanche tu peux respecter également les miennes.
Le respect mutuel est une valeur humaniste qui n'est pas partagée par les fascistes  (que tu n'es pas ce dont j'en suis sûr )


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

Et puis dire qu'un 23" est pathétique quand on a un 30, c'est un facile comme critique !


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Hou là, que racontes tu là?!!
> 
> Je ne regrettes pas mes fréquentations Mossieur :modo:
> tu peux ne pas être en accord avec mes convictions et c'est ton droit,
> ...



Bon, on résume:

- mauvaises fréquentations,
- mauvais provider,
- écran de bourgeois 

Cherchez l'erreur 

Pas la peine de rentrer dans la polémique, ni de parler de "fascistes" non plus, le PCF n'ayant jamais été non plus un modèle de démocratie 

en fait, Archi s'est trompé de smiley, il voulait mettre  mais il s'est trompé et il a mis  une parenthèse qui change tout 

(n'empêche que le neuf, je trouve tout de même qu'ils abusent, il doit y avoir d'autres sites inaccessibles, y'a un relais qu'a du péter quelquepart et je pense qu'il n'y a pas que les sites mac inaccessibles).


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis dire qu'un 23" est pathétique quand on a un 30, c'est un facile comme critique !



tu as raison, je devrai éditer mon post précédent: c'est pas écran de bourgeois, c'est écran de PETIT bourgeois que tu as


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> (n'empêche que le neuf, je trouve tout de même qu'ils abusent, il doit y avoir d'autres sites inaccessibles, y'a un relais qu'a du péter quelquepart et je pense qu'il n'y a pas que les sites mac inaccessibles).


J'ai essayé de remplir leur formulaire,
du coup, retour en erreur sur mon mail 


PS: je ne suis pas fan des staliniens,
la ville où je bosse est gérée par un modèle du genre,
et vous savez quoi il déteste Buffet 
Il vaut mieux éviter les amalgames: communiste ne veut pas forcément dire stalinien 


et puis Woulf, quand on a un petit écran, on ne devrait pas l'ouvrir autant, naméo© 


sinon personne d'autres chez le n9uf, ici?


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> sinon personne d'autres chez le n9uf, ici?


Sinon, t'as essayé avec d'autres sites US ?  Par exemple Folding@Home


----------



## archi (27 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux éviter les amalgames: communiste ne veut pas forcément dire stalinien



Ce n'est pas un amalgame, c'est un pléonasme!


----------



## bluheim (28 Août 2005)

OK, c'est confirmé, le problème vient de chez Neuf Telecom. Moi aussi, je suis en rade de .mac depuis plus de 24h et je suis chez Neuf. Sur les forums d'Apple, les seules personnes concernées par le problème sont chez Neuf Telecom également.

Leur DNS ne reconnaît plus le domaine mac.com apparemment.

Si Lundi ce n'est pas réglé pendant la journée, il va falloir qu'on agisse promptement et en masse.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2005)

Avis aux utlisateurs du n9uf,
mon widget météo ne fonctionne plus également, 
est ce aussi le cas chez vous?


----------



## jps38 (28 Août 2005)

Depuis hier matin, moi non plus je n'arrive pas à me connecter aux serveurs d'Apple.
iDisk, serveur de mails, fonction "mise à jour de logiciels", site "www.mac.com" : tout est inaccessible.
Je n'ai pourtant effectué aucune modification à mon installation.
Le plus rageant, c'est que mon beau-frère, qui se connecte à Internet via Wanadoo ne rencontre aucune difficulté pour utiliser les serveurs d'Apple et se moque de moi, "pôvre" abonné à Neuf Télécom


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux utlisateurs du n9uf,
> mon widget météo ne fonctionne plus également,
> est ce aussi le cas chez vous?


 
il a JAMAIS marché .... chez moi ...?

Edit : Wanadoo ou egetel : no trouble avec le compte .Mac


----------



## jps38 (28 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Avis aux utlisateurs du n9uf,
> mon widget météo ne fonctionne plus également,
> est ce aussi le cas chez vous?


 Les widgets météo ne fonctionnent pas non plus chez moi.
Pas plus que l'iDisk, la mise à jour de logiciels, les mails et l'accès au site .mac
Vive Neuf Télécom !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde... vous pouvez essayer ce lien ?


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2005)

le lien accuweather ne marche pas


----------



## bluheim (28 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le lien accuweather ne marche pas



Pareil, toujours chez Neuf Telecom !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

OK... c'est juste pour vérifier pourquoi votre Widget meteo ne marche pas... il y a vraiment un souci d'accès sur certains sites... et Apple.com ça marche chez vous ?


----------



## Exterminateur 17 (28 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce que je voudrais savoir,
> c'est si ceux qui sont chez le n9uf peuvent accéder à ma homepage, www.mac.com ou à l'iTMS???




Je suis chez Neuf et je ne peux toujours pas faire les MAJ ni accéder à l'ITMS ni à ta homepage...


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2005)

Exterminateur 17 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chez Neuf et je ne peux toujours pas faire les MAJ ni accéder à l'ITMS ni à ta homepage...


et le widget météo??


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2005)

le widget Stock (bourse) ne marche plus non plus


----------



## Exterminateur 17 (28 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> et le widget météo??


Système 10.3.9   Désolé


----------



## jps38 (28 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde... vous pouvez essayer ce lien ?


 Pas de connection possible non plus.


----------



## jps38 (28 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le widget Stock (bourse) ne marche plus non plus


 Normal.
C'est tous les serveurs Apple auxquels nous ne pouvons pas accéder pour le moment (du moins les Macusers abonnés à 9 Télécom).
iDisk, mails, site .mac, ITMS, widgets : tout est en rade !
Merci Monsieur Le Neuf !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

jps38 a dit:
			
		

> Normal.
> C'est tous les serveurs Apple auxquels nous ne pouvons pas accéder pour le moment (du moins les Macusers abonnés à 9 Télécom).
> iDisk, mails, site .mac, ITMS, widgets : tout est en rade !
> Merci Monsieur Le Neuf !


Une petite précision, les widgets météo et stock ne sont pas sur les serveurs d'Apple.


----------



## alexh (28 Août 2005)

En effet, un blattage d'Apple à oublier. 

Par contre, comment fait-on pour avertir le FAI ? 

J'ai appelé le support technique mais quand j'ai parlé au type d'un éventuel problème de passerelle ou de DNS chez Neuf, il m'a demandé ce que j'utilisais comme navigateur internet .... 

Je me demande si chez Free je ne pourrais pas avoir plus de débit pour le même prix ...


----------



## fanamac (28 Août 2005)

ok, donc toujours rien de neuf chez neuf?? Faut qu'on  change de FAI ou quoi? ça commence vraiment à m'enerver...


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

Sans rentrer dans l'éternel débat des FAI, il faut avoir présent à l'esprit plusieurs choses:

- pour avoir des prix si bas, les providers les moins chers doivent bien économiser quelquepart...
- France Telecom fait d'ailleurs tout pour les enquiquiner, puisque pas mal de trucs passent par eux...

Ca n'aide pas


----------



## alargeau (28 Août 2005)

Bon bah je reviens de vacances, j'allume mon ordi et les mises à jour ne fonctionnent pas, ni l'ITMS. Quicktime marche nickel, c'est bizarre tout ça, et surtout très ennuyeux. Moi qui voulait acheter des chansons...
Et devinez chez qui je suis... et oui monsieur le neuf. Ils font peut-être des interventions, non ? Parce que ça m'étonnerait que tout à coup ils décident de fermer des accès comme ça. Si ça revient pas, il faudra appeler je crois.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de contacté le SAV du Neuf ?


----------



## emourgues (28 Août 2005)

Je viens d'un forum sur MAc Bidouille est le problem est bien  chez Neuf. Moi aussi ca marche plus depuis vendredi. Je viens de faire un mail au support du Neuf. J'espere une réponse rapide. Sur Macbidouill il compte mettre une info sur le prob dès lundi.


----------



## jps38 (28 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de contacté le SAV du Neuf ?


 J'ai appelé une première fois ce matin, puis une deuxième cet après-midi.

Ils sont apparemment au courant du problème.

Voici ce qu'en dit un hotliner de 9T :

http://www.n9ws.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=456


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Bonjour monsieur MOISSON,

Tout d'abord, n9uf telecom vous remercie pour l'intérêt que vous portez à son service en ligne.
Concernant votre demande sur le thème :  Navigation, veuillez trouver ci dessous notre réponse :

Les services liés aux Pages Perso Mac sont momentanément indisponibles. Nous vous invitons à réessayer dans quelques heures. 

En vous remerciant de la confiance que vous accordez à n9uf telecom, nous vous prions d'agréer, monsieur MOISSON, l'expression de nos sentiments les meilleurs

Cordialement

Noémie Dufour, votre conseillère n9uf telecom.


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour monsieur MOISSON,
> 
> Tout d'abord, n9uf telecom vous remercie pour l'intérêt que vous portez à son service en ligne.
> Concernant votre demande sur le thème :  Navigation, veuillez trouver ci dessous notre réponse :
> ...



lol
en plus tout le monde s'appelle Noémie Dufour à 9 tél lol


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour monsieur MOISSON,
> 
> Tout d'abord, n9uf telecom vous remercie pour l'intérêt que vous portez à son service en ligne.
> Concernant votre demande sur le thème :  Navigation, veuillez trouver ci dessous notre réponse :
> ...



En tous cas, avec Monsieur MOISSON, N9uf télécom fait du blé 
C'est Madame Dufour qui va être contente


----------



## jps38 (29 Août 2005)

jps38 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé une première fois ce matin, puis une deuxième cet après-midi.
> 
> Ils sont apparemment au courant du problème.
> 
> ...


 Voici le mail que 9T m'a envoyé ce matin, en réponse à ma réclamation. Lisez le, car il vaut son pesant de cacahuètes :

Bonjour monsieur SALOMONE, 
Tout d'abord, n9uf telecom vous remercie pour l'intérêt que vous portez à son service en ligne.
Concernant votre demande sur le thème :  Navigation, veuillez trouver ci dessous notre réponse :
Les services Mac sont momentanément indisponibles. Leurs équipes sont mobilisées pour remettre le service en ligne le plus rapidement possible. Nous vous invitons à réessayer dans quelques heures. 
En vous remerciant de la confiance que vous accordez à n9uf telecom, nous vous prions d'agréer, monsieur SALOMONE,  l'expression de nos sentiments les meilleurs

Autrement dit, pour 9T, les soucis ne viennent pas de chez eux et tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles...
Comment expliquer alors que les abonnés Wanadoo peuvent se connecter aux serveurs Apple sans la moindre difficulté ?
J'ai vraiment l'impression que 9T se moque du monde.


----------



## endavent (29 Août 2005)

Et depuis ce matin, ça fonctionne ?


Je suis aussi chez 9T mais je ne suis pas allé ce week-end sur les sites cités (ni sur aucun autre d'ailleurs) et actuellement je ne suis pas chez moi, donc pas connecté par 9T....


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, avec Monsieur MOISSON, N9uf télécom fait du blé
> C'est Madame Dufour qui va être contente



Toi... de..horss....


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Toi... de..horss....


On a évité le pire, du genre Madame DUFOUR qu'est ce qu'elle chaude!!! :mouais:


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> On a évité le pire, du genre Madame DUFOUR qu'est ce qu'elle chaude!!! :mouais:



Moisson, Blé, four, bientôt il va nous avouer avoir souscrit son abonnement au neuf chez Boulanger


----------



## endavent (29 Août 2005)

Bon en attendant la fin des plaisanteries vaseuses  :love: je vous signale que tout fonctionne chez moi ce soir.

Et comme je n'ai pas vu d'autre message de plainte, j'en déduis que tout est rentré dans l'ordre   ?


----------



## archi (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Moisson, Blé, four, bientôt il va nous avouer avoir souscrit son abonnement au neuf chez Boulanger



La mal-Buffet de José Bové?    :rose:  :love:     :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2005)

chic... on peut ressortir les blagues vaseuses


----------



## fanamac (29 Août 2005)

ouai ba moi ça marche toujours pas...


----------



## bluheim (29 Août 2005)

Moi non plus... :/


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Sur le site du n9uf, il signale l'incident,
et ont prévu une intervention ce soir entre 22H00 et 06H00,
une coupure d'une heure peut avoir lieu 

le calvaire est bientôt fini


----------



## jps38 (29 Août 2005)

fanamac a dit:
			
		

> ouai ba moi ça marche toujours pas...


 Chez moi non plus...


----------



## Matt74 (30 Août 2005)

C'est officiel, le calvaire est officiellement terminé me concernant !!

J'ai même pu faire ma mise à jour de safari ce matin sans aucun problème !

Merci à Monsieur Leneuf d'avoir eu pitié de nous, pauvre petits Macusers... Mais finalement,on s'aperçoit qu'à force de ne pas avoir de problème sur Mac, on est obligé d'attendre que ce soit nos FAI qui nous en proposent, histoire de pimenter un peu notre vie informatique


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

Ca remarche 

Par ailleurs, ce problème concernait aussi les autres OS (XP, Linux)


----------

